# not webbing pink toe



## chowser (Jan 18, 2012)

i have had her for about a week now, and no webbing anywhere. she is eating and looks healthy but i have read that they are a webbing spider. shes about 2 and 1/2 to 3 inches.

any help will be appreciated.

thanks,
chris


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 18, 2012)

It will web when it's ready.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 18, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> It will web when it's ready.


Or not at all. I've got two that will hardly ever web.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 18, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Or not at all. I've got two that will hardly ever web.


:biggrin: They just aren't ready! My A. metallica has made a little mat on his cork bark but nowhere else.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jan 18, 2012)

My Avic Avic will only web when she's going to molt, even after that she would destroy it.


----------



## MB623 (Jan 18, 2012)

My brother owns 3 pink toes, 2 juvies and one sling, the 2 juvies don't web at all and the sling only webs a tiny hammock. He's had the sling about 4 months and the 2 juvies about two months, so they may web when they are ready, but I wouldn't expect it any time soon.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

chowser said:


> she is eating and looks healthy


Then you've got nothing to worry about


----------



## Huzi (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing to worry about when I rehoused my A.avic it only started webbing after 2 weeks and you say it is eating and looks healthy so its fine or like hamhock 74 said it it would only web when its going to molt .


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe they only web when they aren't completely comfortable with their current environment. Not saying that those who web are kept in sup par conditions, just that they aren't comfortable enough.


----------



## Billeh (Jan 18, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Maybe they only web when they aren't completely comfortable with their current environment. Not saying that those who web are kept in sup par conditions, just that they aren't comfortable enough.


I beg to differ. They web when provided the opportunity. Make sure you have bark or sticks going to the top of the enclosure.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Maybe they only web when they aren't completely comfortable with their current environment. Not saying that those who web are kept in sup par conditions, just that they aren't comfortable enough.


I disagree.  If that were the case, Avicularia in the wild wouldn't web.  They do, and I would assume they're "comfortable" in the habitat in which they evolved.


----------

